# Silky Terrier Food Allergies To ZiwiPeak?



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a 5 year old Silky Terrier we call Buddy who has been scratching and licking his tail and rear end for the last year. We have been feeding him Venison ZiwiPeak twice a day the entire time, since being advised to here.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/8766-artemis-innova-karma-why.html

It seems to have started anywhere from 2-3 weeks, possibly a month after we started feeding it to him. He sometimes chews around his tail to the point of breaking the skin, at one point even caused a staph infection, which needed to be treated with a shot from the vet. It was so bad his body started breaking out all over the place in just 48 hours. 

We were also feeding him BellyRubs Organic Peanut Butter treats, however they were discontinued because they were using Rosemary for preserving, instead of flavor, so the FDA rejected it.

Meanwhile, I got some tattoo work done on my left shoulder and during the healing process began breaking out all over my collar bone area. This is the same area that I usually hold Buddy and lay with him nestled in my shoulder area. We did some searching online and matched up my symptoms with Buddy's issues, then started considering a type of Mange that was transferable to humans, such as Scabies. So I went to the clinic and got a prescription for Scabies and it went away. Unfortunately I am now afraid to hold Buddy there, so I don’t get that quality time anymore. 

Scratching got a lot worse during Summer 2012, however we did have a flea problem and were unable to pinpoint what was going on. Since fleas are quite abundant here in our coastal beach town, we thought it was an issue of fleas, however now that the fleas are gone and he is still scratching and licking, we just can't be sure. We use Frontline for the fleas, which works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't. As directed by our vet, we bought several bottles of FleaBusters powder and a carpet rake and cleaned the entire house, under furniture, everything, everywhere. We have not seen a flea in well over a month, however scratching and chewing still occurs.

In September 2012 his anal glands started leaking and smelling horrible. We looked up information on the kennel's website where we got him and learned about anal glands. Then I did more research and learned how to expel the anal glands. So I cleaned out his anal glands and the stuff coming out was just as they described on the websites I learned from. Within a week it was smelling and leaking again, so I expelled the glands again. This went on for about 2 months before calling our vet, who advised to bring him in for a visit. To rule out sarcoptic mites (a form of mange), he prescribed Ivermectin every 14 days for a month and bathing with a medicated shampoo until the symptoms recede. We finished the medication about 2 weeks ago and are still bathing him once a week with the medicated shampoo but the itching still continues.

The hairs on his hind legs have either been getting shorter, falling out or simply being torn out by his constant chewing and licking of the area. At first we were thinking it was some kind of anxiety issue, where he would start chewing whenever we were not paying attention to him, however now starting to open the door to ideas of possible allergies.

We considered the possibility of it being the Wet Noses Hemp treats we changed to, because they have Canola Oil which is GMO and Cane Molasses which is basically Sugar. Plus the fact that they are so hard and dry and he gets no moisture from the ZiwiPeak. So we decided to make our own baked treats with homemade peanut butter made from Organic Dry Roasted Peanuts, Red Mills Amaranth Flour and Trader Joe's Rolled Oats, then baked into little treats. The scratching seemed to have gone down a bit when we changed the treats, however the problem still remains. The anal gland issue seems to be getting worse as well and looks like there might be an infection in the left gland. 2 weeks ago the fluid coming out of the left gland was dark brown and looked like there might be traces of blood in it. This last week, the right gland was fine with no fluid in it but the left gland had fluid and there was definitely blood in it this time.

In November 2012 we rescued a 1 year old Yorkshire/Poodle mix we call Angel. Within a week of bringing her home, they were both itching non-stop. She was included in the Ivermectin medication and medicated shampooing just like Buddy, however as of yet she's not showing any signs of anal glad issues, just excessive scratching.

I read a ZiwiPeak review on Amazon that said, "I am also concerned at recent reports that the concentration of too much animal protein in a dog's diet may create organ problems. If you use this food check for portion size which is less than your usual kibble. And don't forget to give your four legged friend a sprout of broccoli, chip of sweet potato and some other vegetables now and then." Could this be related to the issues he's having? Could his anal glands be irritated due to lack of veggies and/or fiber? Has anyone else heard about this report?

We've also considered the possibility of them being dehydrated and having dry skin from lack of oils, however did not want to feed them fish oil pills, so we fed them each a teaspoon of organic extra virgin coconut oil with each meal for about two months. Nothing changed so we stopped feeding it to them.

We replaced the water reservoir they were drinking out of, with a BPA free model with a stainless steel pan, instead of plastic that can be leached into the water after time.

To rule out mites, we put all of the washable blankets and pillows through the wash and threw the others away.

We called the vet again and they told us to bring in both dogs and have allergy tests done on both of them for $300 each. We're hoping someone will be able to read and analyze our data and give us some sort of idea of what this could be, before having to spend that much money. We've already spent so much already, any help would be wonderful. 

We are truly grateful for your support, thank you so much.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

My first suggestion is to change foods. It doesn't sound like either dog is doing well on the Ziwipeak. My Tess who's has some itching issues/yeasty ears/hot spots/fleas is currently doing well on horizon pulsar chicken...this is the first time in 2 years she doesn't have yeasty ears, her itching as decreased as well.

For her Orijen, Evo, Instinct, Nutrisca did nothing for her ears but Horizon seems to be working...that's my experience.

You may have to test around a bit leaving them on a food for at least a month at a time (but I suggest 3 to really get a feel for how the food is working for them). Small dogs are a pain, they can be picky eaters and they seem to show the most side effects depending on their food.

And as much as I hate flea meds I would give them monthly for 6 months to ensure that if there are any lingering in the house the won't be hopping back on your pups to start the cycle again.

Did the allergy test show anything?


----------



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback Lauren.

I'm trying to avoid having the tests by gathering data and changing foods, just need to figure out what to change it to. 

We are Vegans who don't want to handle meat, which is why ZiwiPeak was so perfect. Doesn't need to be in the fridge with our food, nor does it create a health risk if touched and not washed. 

We do not like raw meat breath kisses, the blood can get caught in their long facial hairs. While it is perfect for some, it's just not our thing. 

I am willing to feed them veggies if needed, just need some guidance to develop a routine.




lauren43 said:


> My first suggestion is to change foods. It doesn't sound like either dog is doing well on the Ziwipeak. My Tess who's has some itching issues/yeasty ears/hot spots/fleas is currently doing well on horizon pulsar chicken...this is the first time in 2 years she doesn't have yeasty ears, her itching as decreased as well.
> 
> For her Orijen, Evo, Instinct, Nutrisca did nothing for her ears but Horizon seems to be working...that's my experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I also have an itchy allergy dog, Maddie, a westie mix (westies are very skin allergy prone as a breed). We've tried a LOT of different kibbles, and we've found that she can't tolerate chicken, lamb, potatoes, any grains, alfalfa, and some spices, like rosemary. These are common ingredients in many dog foods, so it's been a struggle to find a LID (limited ingredient diet) kibble without any of them. We finally settled on California Natural LID Salmon and Peas, which is grain/potato/alfalfa/rosemary/chicken free. Some dogs are also allergic to eggs, and this kibble doesn't include them either.

I also give Maddie organic, unrefined, extra virgin coconut oil daily, which I get at Vitamin Shoppe. It has antifungal and antibiotic properties, and often helps with digestive and skin issues. Here's some information (it can be applied topically or given internally):

Benefits of Coconut Oil 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Many health-conscience people are constantly praising all the good things coconut oil does to their health. More and more holistic veterinarians and vets who emphasize the importance of nutrition are also tooting the benefits of coconut oil on our dogs' health. 

Coconut Oil Benefits for Dogs - Internal

When taken internally, it is believed that coconut oil can prevent and help with a lot of canine health problems. For example: 
Disease Prevention: Coconut oil has strong antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal functions; therefore it can help prevent and treat infection (e.g. yeast infections) and infectious diseases (e.g. canine influenza). 
Weight Control: Coconut oil supplies fewer calories than other fats. It is beneficial for dogs who are overweight and cannot consume too much animal fat. 
Joint and Bone Health: Coconut oil can prevent and relieve symptoms of arthritis. 
Skin Health: Coconut oil benefits the skin greatly - it alleviates skin allergy symptoms (e.g. itching, dry skin and hair coat) and protects the skin against cancerous growths. 
Digestive Health: Coconut oil improves digestion and nutrient absorption, and is beneficial for dogs with digestive problems (e.g. stomach ulcers, colitis, etc.) 
Hormonal Control: It is also believed that coconut oil can help with hormonal balance and is therefore good for dogs with diabetes or thyroid problems. 
Cancer Prevention: Finally, it is believed that coconut oil reduces the risk of cancer and other degenerative conditions. 


Coconut Oil Benefits for Dogs - Topical

Not only can coconut oil be taken internally, it can also be applied topically on our dogs. When used topically, coconut oil can: 
Disinfect cuts and promote wound healing. 
Improve our dogs' skin and hair condition, making the hair coat smooth and shiny. It can also eliminate the dog's body odor. 
Clear up numerous skin problems, such as warts, eczema, dandruff, precancerous lesions, ringworm, bites and stings. 
Fatty Acid Composition of Coconut Oil

Coconut oil consists of more than 90% saturated fats, with traces of few unsaturated fatty acids, such as monounsaturated fatty acids and polyunsaturated fatty acids. When we see the words "saturated fats", most of us will think that these are "bad fats". However, most of the saturated fats in coconut oil are Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCTs), which are supposed to assimilate well. The main component (more than 40 of MCTs is lauric acid, followed by capric acid, caprylic acid, myristic acid and palmitic. Coconut oil also contains about 2% of linoleic acid (polyunsaturated fatty acids) and about 6% of oleic acid (monounsaturated fatty acids). Most of the coconut oil benefits come from the MCTs. For example, the lauric acid in coconut oil has anti-bacterial, anti-viral, and anti-fungal properties. Capric and caprylic acid have similar properties and are best known for their antifungal effects. In addition, MCTs are efficiently metabolized to provide an immediate source of fuel and energy, enhancing athletic performance and aiding weight loss. In dogs, the MCTs in coconut oil balance the thyroid, helping overweight dogs lose weight and helping sedentary dogs feel energetic. 

Which Type of Coconut Oil Benefits Our Dogs?

There are two main types of coconut oil - refined and unrefined ("virgin" coconut oil). Refined coconut oil are usually made from low-quality coconuts and sometimes chemicals (e.g. chlorine and hexane) are used in the refining process. On the other hand, unrefined coconut oil is made from fresh, high-quality coconuts, either hand-pressed or manufactured in state-of-the-art factories. Unrefined coconut oil retains most of the nutrients found in fresh coconuts. Always give unrefined coconut oil to dogs as a dietary supplement. 

How and How Much to Supplement?

Dogs usually like the taste of coconut oil, so it can be added to their food at any meal. Some dog parents just let their dogs lick the oil off from a spoon. How much coconut oil to give to a dog depends on the size and health condition of the dog, As a general guideline, give about 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight per day. However, remember not to start with the suggested amount. You need to add coconut oil to your dog's diet a little at a time in divided doses. Because coconut oil kills harmful bacteria, viruses, and fungi, the burden of removing dead organisms can trigger symptoms of detoxification. Too much coconut oil at a time may also cause diarrhea and greasy stools in dogs. As a start, try giving 1/4 teaspoon/day for small dogs or puppies and 1 teaspoon for large dogs, and gradually increase the amount every few days. Reduce the amount if your dog has diarrhea. 




Copied from: Coconut Oil Benefits for Dogs | Canine Supplements 

Good luck with your dog. I know how frustrating it is to see them miserable and itchy!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

420 said:


> Thanks for your feedback Lauren.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid having the tests by gathering data and changing foods, just need to figure out what to change it to.
> 
> ...


That's really a shame ZiwiPeak isn't working out. If you're feeding that food, you're clearly conscious about the food you feed your animals and it's hard to find something comparable. Have you ever looked into something like Vital Essentials?
Vital Essentials – Natural 100% raw pet food diet for dogs and cats.

They're raw, but it's in a nugget form and isn't as offensive as ground or whole cuts. They use all ethically raised/killed meat and none of the animals in the food get any growth enhancers and animals eat grass and a correct diet. It's expensive, but probably not more expensive in than the ZP. 

Ziwipeak has such limited ingredients it shouldn't be hard to figure out if one of them is causing the problem... have you tried sticking with just the lamb or venison? As far is no moisture, have you thought about mixing in the canned? I know you're vegan but I've had fabulous results mixing in a little bit of raw goat's milk (acts like a probiotic) which might help your pups, and at the least makes it not-so-dry. It needs to be raw, though, because the heat kills anything good in the milk.

You know, though, my cat when eating the dry also got constipated and I read it can mean you're feeding too much and when I got back one the serving she did have better stools. Right now she's on all-canned and her stool is PERFECT.

If it were my dog, I'd try Dr. Dodd's allergy testing because it's going to be very hard to find a food that will meet up to ZP standards if that's what you want to continue feeding.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My dogs got a little itchy lately and I've seen the itching pretty much stop since back in their apple cider vinegar. This is a good read on ACV: The Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar to Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Also bee pollen if you can get it locally (try craig's list or farmers market) really can help if it's that kind of allergy. Have you ruled out other allergies so you know it's a food one for sure?


----------



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback GeorgiaPeach, we are truly grateful.

Did you mean California Natural or Natural Balance as they both seem to have Salmon & Pea mix.

Do you have any idea if their Salmon are GMO or not? Many companies are starting with GMO Salmon eggs and/or babies, raising them in closed off nets in huge bodies of water and calling them farm raised and/or wild caught.

GMOs have now been scientifically connected to Cancer, so we want to avoid any GMO product at all costs. This includes Corn, Tomatoes, Canola, Soy, Sugar Beets and Potatoes.

We have been feeding them 1/2 teaspoon of Trader Joe's Virgin Coconut Oil daily, however it does not say whether it is refined or unrefined, so we will call their corporate headquarters tomorrow.

Thanks again for such excellent feedback. 



Georgiapeach said:


> I also have an itchy allergy dog, Maddie, a westie mix (westies are very skin allergy prone as a breed). We've tried a LOT of different kibbles, and we've found that she can't tolerate chicken, lamb, potatoes, any grains, alfalfa, and some spices, like rosemary. These are common ingredients in many dog foods, so it's been a struggle to find a LID (limited ingredient diet) kibble without any of them. We finally settled on California Natural LID Salmon and Peas, which is grain/potato/alfalfa/rosemary/chicken free. Some dogs are also allergic to eggs, and this kibble doesn't include them either.
> 
> I also give Maddie organic, unrefined, extra virgin coconut oil daily, which I get at Vitamin Shoppe. It has antifungal and antibiotic properties, and often helps with digestive and skin issues. Here's some information (it can be applied topically or given internally):
> 
> ...


----------



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback SheltieLover25, we are truly grateful.

Have not heard of Vital Essentials yet, tried going to their website and got this, "Our website is currently under construction if you need any assistance please feel free to call us at 1-800-743-0322, e-mail [email protected] or visit us on Facebook." Looked through all of their Facebook photos and did not find one with an ingredient list or marketing info on the products unfortunately. Also searched for local places that carry it and the closest place is a 4 hour drive.

We have not tried the lamb or venison and fish, only venison. Was hoping not to have to mess with soft canned food, as to keep their teeth and gums free of tartar.

Before we feed them any type of milk, we need to be advised by a proper vet to ensure it's safety for them so we'll ask the vet. 

Dr. Dodd's Allergy Test is $250 for 2 panels, which is what the vet also quoted us so we'd rather have it done at the vet to ensure proper analysis.

We will research the Apple Cider Vinegar, that looks like it might help as well, however we'd much rather stop feeding them what is causing this if possible, instead of comforting an issue we are also causing.

Bee pollen sounds interesting, we will bring this up to the vet when we do allergy tests.

Thank you so much for your recommendations, we are digesting all of this and have compiled a huge list of notes to follow up with phone calls tomorrow.



Sheltielover25 said:


> That's really a shame ZiwiPeak isn't working out. If you're feeding that food, you're clearly conscious about the food you feed your animals and it's hard to find something comparable. Have you ever looked into something like Vital Essentials?
> Vital Essentials – Natural 100% raw pet food diet for dogs and cats.
> 
> They're raw, but it's in a nugget form and isn't as offensive as ground or whole cuts. They use all ethically raised/killed meat and none of the animals in the food get any growth enhancers and animals eat grass and a correct diet. It's expensive, but probably not more expensive in than the ZP.
> ...


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

420 said:


> Thank you for your feedback SheltieLover25, we are truly grateful.
> 
> Have not heard of Vital Essentials yet, tried going to their website and got this, "Our website is currently under construction if you need any assistance please feel free to call us at 1-800-743-0322, e-mail [email protected] or visit us on Facebook." Looked through all of their Facebook photos and did not find one with an ingredient list or marketing info on the products unfortunately. Also searched for local places that carry it and the closest place is a 4 hour drive.
> 
> ...


When I researched Vita Essentials they said none of their food receives growth promoters but I haven't seen anything about GMO salmon. I'd definitely pick their brain if I were going to feed their food. I would be interested to know where exactly they're sourcing from and all that good jazz.

As far as canned and teeth, the kibble isn't keeping their teeth clean. It doesn't act like bones in scraping their teeth nor does it have the effect of meat acting as floss. So that whole myth is just wrong about kibble keeping teeth cleaner than canned. It's more about the ingredients (and of course genetics probably most of all) But yes, the canned certainly is grosser in appearance and texture. 

I've researched a ton of animal foods and ZP is what I consider the best. If I had to pick another one I'd go with Acana because at least their animals are grass-fed/free-range. I don't know of any other dry kibble that promotes that. I would double check to make sure Acana has no GMO products in it, though, if you consider looking into that food.

I hope you have a good vet because a normal vet probably won't even know what bee pollen is LOL ACV is good for so many things, including keeping the fleas away! It works for us because the time frame I stopped ACV, they did indeed pick up fleas.

I wish you luck!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Vital Essentials is 99% meat, bone and organ, and 1% organic kelp.

Beef Formula:

Ingredients: Beef, beef tripe, beef lung, ground beef bone, beef liver, beef heart, beef kidney, beef blood, beef fat, herring oil (natural source of vitamin D), d-alpha tocopherol (natural vitamin E)

Chicken formula: 

Ingredients:Ground chicken with bone, chicken heart, chicken liver, herring oil (natural source of vitamin D), d-alpha tocopherol (natural vitamin E)

Turkey Formula:

Ingredients: Ground turkey with bone, turkey heart, turkey liver, herring oil (natural source of vitamin D), d-alpha tocopherol (natural vitamin E)

Fish formula:

Ingredients: Whole Lake Superior Cisco, d-alpha tocopherol, (natural vitamin E) .


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there fellow Silky owner... well, sort of, I think my Jackson is a Silky though he was sold to me as a Yorkie. 

Anyway, I wouldn't feed Ziwipeak to a Yorkie or a Silky, way too high in fat for a breed prone to pancreatitis. But I don't think that has anything to do with itching.

I'd look for something really simple - California Natural comes to mind first.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

meggels said:


> Vital Essentials is 99% meat, bone and organ, and 1% organic kelp.
> 
> Beef Formula:
> 
> ...


Do you feed this food? I had to dabble with premade a bit for a while and I was really impressed with this food. Primal and Answers also seemed good. I'm not a huge fan of the flash freezing primal (not sure if VE does it) does but it's still good, quality humanely raised meat so that's what really matters. It would be so expensive for me to feed full-time, though! I think about $300 a month!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Hi there fellow Silky owner... well, sort of, I think my Jackson is a Silky though he was sold to me as a Yorkie.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't feed Ziwipeak to a Yorkie or a Silky, way too high in fat for a breed prone to pancreatitis. But I don't think that has anything to do with itching.
> 
> I'd look for something really simple - California Natural comes to mind first.


From the poster's original post I gathered they want to feed a food that has protein sources that were humanely raised I can't tell from their website but since they don't advertise it I'd be willing to bet they're using factory farmed meats. Also, their peas could be GMO so I'd look into that. I'm be willing to be the potatoes are GMO, too! I really think if the original poster wants gmo-free/humanely raised protein sources they're going to have to go to a premade raw like primal/vita essentials or try to make ZP work. IF you find a source that meets those two things in kibble form PLEASE tell me so I can feed them to my cat!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Do you feed this food? I had to dabble with premade a bit for a while and I was really impressed with this food. Primal and Answers also seemed good. I'm not a huge fan of the flash freezing primal (not sure if VE does it) does but it's still good, quality humanely raised meat so that's what really matters. It would be so expensive for me to feed full-time, though! I think about $300 a month!


I'm not one for premade at all, but those formulas do look really good. I would feed those in a minute if I was in a tight and couldn't get any whole meats for prey model.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I feel your pain, we went through a hard and what seemed a long time dealing with my dog's ailments. He suffers from food and environmental allergies. We tried every limited ingredient kibble on the market...the brands that were most praised were the one's that caused the most havoc. It was a difficult time and researched endlessly...then, came upon this site. I did it all beforehand...kibble, pre-made raw, home cooked, barf and raw was the answer. We have not been to the vet once since, and we were there weekly many times and always monthly. I am vegetarian myself and understand your dilemma, but when it comes to the welfare of our pets we have to put our personal choices for ourselves aside. I say this with great sincerity.

My dog, Yogi, has been off all meds since switching to raw...huge relief. I will tell you that feeding quail eggs probably made one of the biggest impacts on his health along with giving coconut oil. I do give him bovine colostrum during high allergy seasons. ACV is always added to their filtered water.

I recommend doing the allergy testing...was spot on for us. It was a huge relief when we received the results because we had knowledge and tools to work with from there instead of the guessing game.


----------



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

We'll most likely end up doing allergy tests eventually, however for now the itching and biting has stopped.

We've been feeding him virgin coconut oil and California Natural Salmon & Peas, however now we have a new dilemma.

California Natural is owned by Natura and they just got bought by Proctor & Gamble and removed from the top ten dog food list.
http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/support-files/natura_pg_consumerletter.pdf
Natura Dog Food Ratings - Dropped from 10 Best Dog Food List - Downgraded to 2 Scoops!

This means they will begin changing the ingredients, adding more GMO products and making our dogs sick with other ailments.

So back to the drawing board AGAIN!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I hope you are able to resolve your many issues with your dog. Although I would be loathe to recommend something made out of USA as it generally costs more, have you considered K9 Natural Raw frozen (not freeze dried) although I think ZiwiPeak is a NZ product? When I first started feeding raw to my dog I used this and although expensive for him as he is a large dog I felt the quality of the ingredients were very very good. The meat raised in NZ is all grass fed by default and by that I mean; sheep, beef and venison (although we are having a drought at the moment and there isn't much grass about). If you email the company I am sure they will answer any questions you may want to ask. I know that the owner of the company is very passionate about dog nutrition and I think their product is great, however I am not sure you can get it in USA although from memory on their website I think you can.
Sorry if I missed something vital from your post, or I have got the wrong end of the stick, I shall go and re read it now. At least you could feed it until such time you are happy with your local USA supplier and the integrity of the ingredients. If you want me to ring the company and report back any questions you may have I would happy to do so. Remember we are small population so getting hold of people is fairly easy. My friend and her then boyfriend had a meeting with our Prime Minister John Key last year which any member of the public can do if you want to raise a particular issue. .......mind you there were an awful lot of security checks, security men and everything was filmed. She at least found it very thrilling!

www.k9natural.com


----------



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for your advice sozzle, we're going to try an 11lb. bag of the K9 Natural Venison Raw Frozen and see how it goes.

We'll report back here after the first couple of weeks with updates on progress.


----------



## 420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread continued here http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-food-ingredients/19741-vegan-diet-small-dogs.html


----------

